# Fish Porn!



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

heres some pics of my sunny's mating. female is the smaller one, this is the second time that i have eggs from this male but this female is a new sex partner so its patrick and spongebob going at it this time instead of patrick and sandy. if you look at my sig youll see the names. and from the last batch of eggs that were laid last weekend. i had millions of little babies swimming around yesterday. but there are only a couple left now.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

heres another pic. the white spots are on the glass not on the fish or in the water.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

here you can see the eggs released


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

anotherone you can see the eggs released


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

them still going at it


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

still going at it. you can see some eggs there


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

more sex


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

heres the last pic i got, i couldnt take anymroe cuz i was making supper lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lets get it on


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

very provocative pics u got thre lol


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice porn action there


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very very cool. So, a hybrid between what and what? I'm curious about what you are calling a "sunny", bluegill are a kind of "sunnie" or sunfish (or panfish, brim, etc.)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> Very very cool. So, a hybrid between what and what? I'm curious about what you are calling a "sunny", bluegill are a kind of "sunnie" or sunfish (or panfish, brim, etc.)


 both those are Lepomis gulosus..


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

i dont think they are warmouths they look to me now more like green sunfish plus we dont have warmouth here the female is only that coloration cuz shes under stress


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great shots and congrats with the eggs.......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy dig up from two months ago!!!

Definitely not gulosus, I don't even remember why I said "hybrid"!

Green sunfish seems right. Still going strong?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn! that's one great porn :laugh: ...nice pics anyways


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> Holy dig up from two months ago!!!
> 
> Definitely not gulosus, I don't even remember why I said "hybrid"!
> 
> Green sunfish seems right. Still going strong?


 i havent had any breeding for a whiel they were breeding each week but, i odnt think the male has been wanting to breed cuz the temperature hasnt changed its been staying constant, im thinking about dropping the temp down to room temp around 74-76 then raise it up to 82 again see if that works


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Did you catch that in a pond? I catch those all the time and feed them to my caribe (green sunfish)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow the mother is much bigger then pops.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Andy1234 said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Holy dig up from two months ago!!!
> ...


 Let me know if it works.

I think the female is the smaller fish (am I wrong? )


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

it does look like the green sungish i have but alot darker


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

the female is the small one out of the three i have the male is bigger, that female that its mating with there was the smallest female. i have another little tike about an inch long i caught he or she may go into the tank when it gets bigger


----------

